# We Want to Be Your Crew - Caribbean, Central America, South Pacific



## ratherbesailing79 (Aug 25, 2011)

Hello! We are Nick and Lindsey currently residing in Sacramento, CA. Between the two of us, we have lived and traveled all over the globe but feel as though we've just begun. We both have lifelong dreams of dropping everything to sail the world...and that time has arrived. Our friends will tell you that we're fun-loving, easy-going and that we were brought together by events that you typically only see in movies. Long story short, we went to elementary school together and reconnected 17 years later on Facebook. Although we vaguely remember each other, we have photos together at about age 10 that prove we were once friends! Since we re-met, we've closed the once 2,000 mile gap between us, moved on from our other significant others and accomplished months of dating that was really "vacationing" in between (in reverse order of course). What can we say...when you know…you know. We just got married on Aug. 20 and are now making plans to sail for a year. We'd like to spend some time in the Caribbean, head to Panama Canal and eventually end up in the South Pacific. We're definitely open to other routes though and welcome all suggestions.

Nick has 10 years of coastal and blue water sailing experience. He was born in Hawaii, and raised between Germany, Northern and Southern California. In high school he discovered a love for sailing, purchased a 28' Islander in college where he lived and sailed for a five years. To help fund his way through college, he started a sailboat maintenance company on the docks of Marina del Rey. He's a self-taught guitar player, loves music, hiking the highest peaks (Mt. Whitney so far), finding real connections with anyone and everyone and most of all...LOVES to sail. 

Lindsey has little sailing experience but is an eager and fast learner. She was raised in Northern California and spent time living in Texas and Southern California while serving as an Intelligence Analyst in the U.S. Air Force. After barely getting out of the service on Sept. 10, 2001, she finished her undergrad and two years of law school before realizing that the 50+ hour work week wasn't all that it was cracked up to be. She loves taking photos, the great outdoors (especially the warmth of the sun), traveling, dancing, laughing, and talking with her favorite people.

We're planning on leaving sometime between Oct. - Nov., 2011, depending upon finding the right people to crew with, their planned departure date, the location of departure and route. At this point, we plan on cruising for one year but are really flexible. We're mostly looking for the right people to cruise with and will fill in the detailed plans from there. We're both responsible, non-partying, mature adults who enjoy cocktails during the appropriate occasions, say no to drugs and prefer to crew with people that mostly operate along those same lines. We're looking for a safe, sane, happy and healthy environment.


----------

